
Show HN: My Immunizations app, an app to help manage your vaccine history - sunnynagra
http://appstore.com/myimmunizations
======
conorgil145
This sounds super interesting and I'd love to read about it, but I do not have
an iOS device and cannot open the app store because I am not on a Mac at the
moment. Possible to link to a web page?

~~~
wingerlang
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-
immunizations/id914709957...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/my-
immunizations/id914709957?mt=8)

